# Die besten Spiele der Ära Windows 95: Von Command & Conquer bis Diablo und Blade Runner



## SebastianThoeing (6. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die besten Spiele der Ära Windows 95: Von Command & Conquer bis Diablo und Blade Runner* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die besten Spiele der Ära Windows 95: Von Command & Conquer bis Diablo und Blade Runner


----------



## kamelle (6. Juli 2011)

Destruction Derby!  Habe ich geliebt!


----------



## Singler (6. Juli 2011)

seufz... wo fang ich an.

1. Dungeon Keeper war zunächst ein Dos-Spiel. Die Windows-Version kam ein paar Monate später und lief da auch nicht sonderlich besser als unter DOS.

2. Laut MobyGames gab es für PC (Dos oder Windows) kein International Track&Field auf dem PC. Nur für die Playstation I.

3. EF2000 aus dem Jahr 1995 war ein DOS-Spiel. Die Special-Edition, die 1997 kam, war erst ein Windows-Spiel. Da passt also die Bildunterschrift nicht.

4. Conqueror A.D war ebenso ein reines Dos-Spiel.

5. Prisoner of Ice von 1995 war ein Dos-Spiel. Die Windows-Version kam erst Jahre später.

6. Destruction Derby 1 war ein Dos-Spiel. Erst DD2 war ein Windows-Spiel

7. Hexen von 1995 = Dosspiel. Der Win-Client gabs imo erst mit Win98

8. Da Earthworm Jim bereits 1994 herauskam, kann es schlecht auf Win95 gelaufen sein. Ergo Dos-Spiel.

9. WipeOut von 1995 = Dos-Spiel

10. The Dig von 1995 war ein Dos-Spiel. Die Windows-Version kam viele Jahre später, als Lucasgames etliche ihrer alten Adventures auf Win-Kompatibilität brachten. Müsste nach 2000 gewesen sein. 

11. Das gleiche gilt für Full Throttle

12. Und Redneck Rampage war auch ein Dos-Spiel. Die leicht erweiterte Early Years-Version war hingegen Win-Kompatibel

13. Und selbst Bleifuss war lange ein reines DOS-Spiel.

14. Grand Prix 2 war ein Dos-Spiel..

Und so weiter und so fort. Ehrlich, ein wenig Recherche wäre nett gewesen. Der halbe Artikel bzw die genannten Spiele sind Mumpitz.


----------



## Vordack (6. Juli 2011)

@Singler

Das ist eben das Problem wenn man älter ist als die Redakteure  (Ich übrigens auch)

Des weiteren, im ersten Absatz, kann manauch erkennen das er das nicht wirklich erlebt hat. Ich habe noch NIE von Alt+Strg+Entf gehört, nur von Strg+Alt+Entf^^ Hat zwar die selbe Wirkung, aber im Sprachgebrauch hab ich bis jetzt (und ich bin im IT Bereich) immer nur letzteres gehört 

Windows 95 ist, wie der Name schon vermuten läßt, 1995 rausgekommen. Alle Spiele die DAVOR veröffentlicht wurden sind, sind logischerweise nicht für Win 95 geproggt wurden. Das hätte doch selbst dem Redi auffallen müssen 

Vote 4 Titeländerung in "Golden Oldies"

Also ich weiss nicht, aber wenn ich sowas abgeben würde würde ich a) wohl gefeuert werden und b) wäre es mit echt peinlich.


----------



## kornhill (6. Juli 2011)

@Singler: Du hast schon recht. Bedenke aber das Windows 95 komplett auf dem DOS Kernel basiert. Ein Windows 95 Game ist im endeffekt ein DOS Spiel. DOS ist nach meinem Wissen erst mit Win NT ganz rausgeflogen. Bei Win98 und Win98SE haben sie sich mühe gegeben, den immernoch vorhandenen DOS Kernel so gut es geht zu kaschieren. 

Von dem her ist die Überschrift "Windows 95" Spiele etwas unglücklich. Denn Win 95 Spiele sind DOS Spiele die ab 1995 erschienen sind. Somit eine sehr schwammige Einschränkung einer Liste, die man unterschiedlich interpretieren kann.

Edit: Ein Unterschied war, das manche Spiele mit dem LOW RAM gebrauch von Win95 nicht klar kamen, da sie nur diesen verwendet haben. Somit musste man öfter mal eigene autoexec.bat etc. schreiben und mit diesen neu booten um diese dann auch laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Vordack (6. Juli 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> @Singler: Du hast schon recht. Bedenke aber das Windows 95 komplett auf dem DOS Kernel basiert. Ein Windows 95 Game ist im endeffekt ein DOS Spiel. DOS ist nach meinem Wissen erst mit Win NT ganz rausgeflogen. Bei Win98 und Win98SE haben sie sich mühe gegeben, den immernoch vorhandenen DOS Kernel so gut es geht zu kaschieren.
> 
> Von dem her ist die Überschrift "Windows 95" Spiele etwas unglücklich. Denn Win 95 Spiele sind DOS Spiele die ab 1995 erschienen sind. Somit eine sehr schwammige Einschränkung einer Liste, die man unterschiedlich interpretieren kann.



Du hast natürlich auch Recht  Bist aber zu "lieb" 

Wen der Redi so jung ist dass er nicht weiß das es früher schon Windows 3.0 oder DR. Dos 5.0 oder MS-DOS 3.0 gab sollte er aber besser recherschieren und nicht so einen Mumpiz veröffentlichen.

Spiele VOR 1995 sind de Fakto NICHT für Win 95 entwickelt wurden. Das ist doch BS. Win 95 hatte den DOS Kern, aber auch mehr.

@Kamillentee oder so

Ich auch 

edit: Oops, ich wußte gar nicht das Sebastian so jung ist


----------



## OleWanKenobi (6. Juli 2011)

Nicht ganz. Win95 Spiele konnten auf die revolutionäre DirectX Schnittstelle zugreifen, das war unter DOS nicht möglich


----------



## kornhill (6. Juli 2011)

OleWanKenobi schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Win95 Spiele konnten auf die revolutionäre DirectX Schnittstelle zugreifen, das war unter DOS nicht möglich


 
Oha. Ist die schon mit Win95 eingeführt worden. Ok das ist natürlich ein Punkt. Ein voll Win95 Game wäre also, ein DOS spiel was DirectX Version "Viel zu alt" verwendet. Danke für die Info!


----------



## Singler (6. Juli 2011)

@Kornhill: Nein, das ist ziemlicher Unsinn. Win95 bis Win ME haben zwar auf DOS aufgebaut, hatten aber mit diesen in ihren Funktionen keinerlei große Berührungspunkte. Dos war nur der Unterbau, um Windows selbst starten zu können. Ein Spiel, das zB 1996 rauskam lief entweder ausschliesslich unter Dos oder ausschliesslich unter Windows, nicht auf beiden (es sei denn, es gab für Dos und Windows jeweils eine eigene EXE-Datei).


----------



## kornhill (6. Juli 2011)

Singler schrieb:


> @Kornhill: Nein, das ist ziemlicher Unsinn. Win95 bis Win ME haben zwar auf DOS aufgebaut, hatten aber mit diesen in ihren Funktionen keinerlei große Berührungspunkte. Dos war nur der Unterbau, um Windows selbst starten zu können. Ein Spiel, das zB 1996 rauskam lief entweder ausschliesslich unter Dos oder ausschliesslich unter Windows, nicht auf beiden (es sei denn, es gab für Dos und Windows jeweils eine eigene EXE-Datei).


 
Hmm. Dann nehm ich das zurück. Das könnte ich wirklich nicht mehr sagen. Ich weiss das ich meine Dos Spiele noch immer irgendwie zocken konnte. Aber könnte jetzt nicht mehr sagen ob ich das immer über nen Boot gemacht habe. Oh verdammt ist das lange her. 

Gab es denn das öfter das 2 unterschiedliche EXE mitgeliefert wurden? Ich versuch grad verzweifelt mich zu errinnern wie ich z.b. Crusader No Remorse/Regret immer gestartet habe.

Allerdings war es ganz sicher noch so, das Win95 weit mehr Berührungspunkte zu DOS hatte als Win98 z.b. Über WinME kann ich garnichts sagen, da man WinME tunlichst gemieden hat.


----------



## Singler (6. Juli 2011)

BTW, das "UR"-Win95 hatte kein DirectX. Das kam erst Monate später raus. Deshalb war es tatsächlich so, dass entweder die Spiele, die zeitgleich oder kurz nach Win95 rauskamen, nur Dos nutzen oder aber die noch aus Win3.1(1)-Zeiten bekannte WinG, quasi so eine Art Vorgänger zu Direct2D (Bestandteil von DirectX) nutzten.


----------



## Singler (6. Juli 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Hmm. Dann nehm ich das zurück. Das könnte ich wirklich nicht mehr sagen. Ich weiss das ich meine Dos Spiele noch immer irgendwie zocken konnte. Aber könnte jetzt nicht mehr sagen ob ich das immer über nen Boot gemacht habe. Oh verdammt ist das lange her.
> 
> Gab es denn das öfter das 2 unterschiedliche EXE mitgeliefert wurden? Ich versuch grad verzweifelt mich zu errinnern wie ich z.b. Crusader No Remorse/Regret immer gestartet habe.


 

Irgendein Civ-Titel hatte das mal. Und ich glaube, einige Adventures/RPGs wie Stonekeep.

Und ja, du konntest aus Windows heraus Dos-Spiele starten. Dann wurde quasi Windows in den Hintergrund gelegt (oder gar beendet) und das Spiel auf der Dos-Ebene gestartet. Wenn das SPiel beendet wurde, wurde dann - glaub ich - auch wieder Windows gestartet.


----------



## JillValentine21 (6. Juli 2011)

Ohja das waren noch zeiten früher stürzten Spiele ständig ab aber machten noch richtig richtig spaß und heute zwar auch noch aber wirklich online spielen geht kaum noch weil keiner mehr ohne Hacks spielen kann.. ich vermisse teilweise die gute alte zeit^^


----------



## SebastianThoeing (6. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> edit: Oops, ich wußte gar nicht das Sebastian so jung ist


 
So jung bin ich nu auch wieder nicht. Ich habe die Ära durchaus miterlebt. Und deswegen steht in der Headline auch nicht "Die besten Windows 95-Games". Und weiter im Text steht außerdem: "Genau diesen Games - und allen anderen der Windows 95-Ära - zollen wir heute Tribut. Und wer sich wundert: auch zu Zeiten von Windows 95 gab es durchaus Games, die deutlich besser unter DOS liefen. Deswegen sind die ebenfalls in unserer Auflistung dabei." 

Beste Grüße,
Der gar nicht soooo junge Sebastian


----------



## Vordack (6. Juli 2011)

@Singler

The Dig ist 1995 das erste Mal veröffentlich wurden. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dig


Nee, stimmt was Du sagst: "Das Spiel erschien 1995 für MS-DOS und Mac. Später erfolgte auch eine Portierung auf Windows in limitierter Auflage. Seit Juli 2009 ist das Spiel über die Plattform Steam für Betriebssysteme ab Windows XP erhältlich."

Ich würde ja gerne meine Meinung die ich oben geäußert habe weiter verteidigen, allerdings hat Sebastian ja Recht wenn er sagt "Spiele der ÄRA von Win 95"

Ich finde es nicht schön, ich finde es nicht stylvoll oder elegant, es ist dennoch korrekt.


----------



## Keuleman (6. Juli 2011)

Sind schon nen paar schöne alte Spiele dabei, die ich sogar heute gerne spiele. Hexen und Heretic 1 war noch DOS aber der DOS-Modus von Windows 95 war ja fast "perfektes" DOS für Spiele.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2011)

hach ja, das waren noch Zeiten als die Pixelhaufen noch tolle Grafik waren 
Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen mal wieder in so ein Spiel reingeschaut, das war in einem Paket mit dabei und welches es ist darf ich auch nicht sagen, weil irgendwelche Gutmenschen das noch schlimm finden könnten, aber da wirste ja Blind von der Grafik


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Juli 2011)

Bild 15 ist WipEout 2097 und nicht WipEout (1).


----------



## Maxi0903 (6. Juli 2011)

Jaja damals hatten die Spiele manchmal mehr Stil, als heute.
Fifa mein erstes Fifa allerzeiten und Dungeon Keeper und sein Nachfolger hatten schon Klasse.


----------



## SupaGrowby (6. Juli 2011)

Age of Empires... Immernoch gern gesehener Gast auf LAN-Parties


----------



## PCGAMERch (6. Juli 2011)

haha, ich hasse das mit Strg+Alt+entf, weil man dadurch auch den pc neustartet, was aber nicht soll. Im Taskmanager stand auch "drücken die Strg+alt+enf um den PC neuzustarten".
Auch geil wars, dass ich einige DOS games nicht über win05 starten konnte, weil die so speziell Addressierten speicher brauchten.
Und auch mit der Voodoo Graka. Die Pentium-CPU limitierte(System Shock 2, Half Life) und manchmal starteten spiele nicht, weil die keine 3D karte erkannt haben( POD)!


Die geile Zeit will ich einfach zurück haben.
Aber eigendlich kann ich ja jeden Tag an meinem alten Pentium rechner zocken ^^


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2011)

PCGAMERch schrieb:


> Die geile Zeit will ich einfach zurück haben.
> Aber eigendlich kann ich ja jeden Tag an meinem alten Pentium rechner zocken ^^


 
naja, also ich hab das lieber wenn Dinge ganz langweilig einfach funktionieren,


----------



## getier (6. Juli 2011)

wo zum teufel ist Z!!!! Z das war noch ein kultspiel!


----------



## Rollora (6. Juli 2011)

hab ichs übersehen oder war es für einfach zu schlecht, es in die Liste aufzunehmen: Half Life (1998 ).
Ah und es gab auch eine Win 95 Version von Doom, wenn ihr schon Duke Nukem 3D reinnehmt (oder ist das nicht indiziert)?


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> hab ichs übersehen oder war es für einfach zu schlecht, es in die Liste aufzunehmen: Half Life (199.
> Ah und es gab auch eine Win 95 Version von Doom, wenn ihr schon Duke Nukem 3D reinnehmt (oder ist das nicht indiziert)?


 
ähm
nur so als Tipp, aber das Erscheinungsdatum von HL deutet auch auf eine Windows-Version hin
Und die Titel in der Liste die 98 auch rauskamen, wurde eben vor Win98 veröffentlicht, HL danach


----------



## Rollora (6. Juli 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm
> nur so als Tipp, aber das Erscheinungsdatum von HL deutet auch auf eine Windows-Version hin


Forsaken (1998 )
FIFA 99 (1998 ) 
Anno 1602 (1998 ) 
Final Fantasy 7 (1998 )

Muss ich mehr sagen, oder sparst dir auch so in Zukunft besonders schlaue Kommentare?

(und bitte nicht mit "aber es erschien ganz kurz danach und alle anderen games VOR Win 98" weil das ja win 95 weder ausgelöscht hat, noch lief HL nicht nicht auf Win 95 usw)
Du hast zuerst mal ordentlich gescheit drauf losgepostet und dann erst nachgeschaut(drum im Nachtrag der Edit, wo du das mit dem Release nachgebessert hast), spar dir das einfach

Edit: die Antwort auf die 1995 Releasede Version von Doom, nämlich Doom 95 ist das immer noch nicht


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Forsaken (1998 )
> FIFA 99 (1998 )
> Anno 1602 (1998 )
> Final Fantasy 7 (1998 )
> ...


 
Schlaule, nur so:
1. wenn du keine Schlaule Kommentare von mir hören willst, solltest nicht versuchen klugzuscheißen
2. Es geht um die Ära und die endet nunmal mit dem Release des Nachfolgers, denn ansonsten müsste die Ära noch so bis mind. 2000 weiter gegangen sein, denn da hat MS den Support eingestellt
3. Könnte es vielleicht sein, das der hinzugefügte Text auch nur der Untermauerung dient? 
Ist dir irgendwie nicht in den Sinn gekommen? Es ist ja nicht mal das erste mal das ich noch mehr Text dazu schreibe. Und immerhin, ich hab nachgeschaut und, oh wunder, die Spiele kamen vor Win98, etwas das ich dir aber mal absprechen würde


----------



## JCFR (6. Juli 2011)

So viele Klassiker... ich weiß gar nicht, von welchem ich mir als erstes ein Sequel oder auch ein Remake wünschen würde. Aber vielleicht spricht da aus mir ja auch der Nostalgiker. 
Das Einzigw, was mir auf der Liste fehlt ist Baldur's Gate. Das, sowie C&C, FF7 und Monkey Island 3 haben mich damlas vom Nintendo zum PC gelockt... und seitdem bin ich dabei geblieben.


----------



## Celest (6. Juli 2011)

Age of Empires war und ist immer noch Klasse^^


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2011)

JCFR schrieb:


> So viele Klassiker... ich weiß gar nicht, von welchem ich mir als erstes ein Sequel oder auch ein Remake wünschen würde. Aber vielleicht spricht da aus mir ja auch der Nostalgiker.


 
na das ist aber klar, natürlich X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter
zumal das ja eigentlich zu den allermeisten Spielen ja Nachfolger gab, auch wenn so einige nicht wirklich was taugen *hust* C&C5


----------



## Bladever (6. Juli 2011)

Da war C&C echt geil


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2011)

Ach, das waren noch Zeiten. Hätt ich mehr Zeit, würd ich sehr viele nochmals durchspielen.
Vielleicht mit 70 oder so. Muss dann ein guter Emulator her 
Hatte vor ein paar Jahren Outlaws mal wieder installiert.... nur wegen des Soundtracks.

In welche Ära gehört Outcast?
Schon Win98?


----------



## Vordack (6. Juli 2011)

getier schrieb:


> wo zum teufel ist Z!!!! Z das war noch ein kultspiel!


 
Yo das war echt cool


----------



## JCFR (7. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Yo das war echt cool


 
Und echt schwer.


----------



## PCGAMERch (7. Juli 2011)

Redneck Rampage ist auch indiziert


----------



## Rollora (7. Juli 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Schlaule, nur so:
> 1. wenn du keine Schlaule Kommentare von mir hören willst, solltest nicht versuchen klugzuscheißen


ja, du hast ja angefangen, schließlich hast die Doom 95 frage IMMER noch nicht beantworten können 


Enisra schrieb:


> 2. Es geht um die Ära und die endet nunmal mit dem Release des Nachfolgers, denn ansonsten müsste die Ära noch so bis mind. 2000 weiter gegangen sein, denn da hat MS den Support eingestellt


der Support wurde 2006 eingestellt, wenn du schon KlugscheiBt darf ich das auch, und eine Ära endet eigentlich nicht automatisch wenn der Nachfolger da ist, es sind ja nicht 100% der User umgestiegen.
Gut in diesem speziellen fall können wir davon ausgehen, dass der Text so gemeint ist - es beantwortet immer noch erst eine von meinen 3 Fragen und du hast angefangen hier rumzumukken, da wusstest selber noch nicht, ob diese Titel vor oder nach Win 98 released sind, das hast du erst nach deinem Edit eingefügt, aber hauptsach mal drauf los gescheiter sein.


Enisra schrieb:


> 3. Könnte es vielleicht sein, das der hinzugefügte Text auch nur der Untermauerung dient?
> Ist dir irgendwie nicht in den Sinn gekommen? Es ist ja nicht mal das erste mal das ich noch mehr Text dazu schreibe. Und immerhin, ich hab nachgeschaut und, oh wunder, die Spiele kamen vor Win98, etwas das ich dir aber mal absprechen würde


Richtig, du hast ZUERST gepostet, und DANN nachgeschaut und das ist nunmal Klugsch... oder Besserwisserei oder wie man es nun auch immer bezeichnen möchte. Spars dir einfach, mehr hab ich nicht gesagt.


McDrake schrieb:


> Ach, das waren noch Zeiten. Hätt ich mehr Zeit, würd ich sehr viele nochmals durchspielen.
> Vielleicht mit 70 oder so. Muss dann ein guter Emulator her
> 
> 
> ...


Soweit ich mich erinnere kam Outcast erst im Sommer/Herbst 1999... Somit  ist das laut diesem "Artikel" scheinbar schon eine andere Ära
Und zwar nicht die von Win 95 oder 98 sondern die von Windows 98SE - folgt man der Logik des Artikels


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich an Windows 95 denke, fallen mir sofort zwei Spiele ein, die ich sofort mit diesem OS verbinde:

1. Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot (bis heute mein liebstes C&C-Game.)
2. The Curse of Monkey Island (herrliche Zeichentrick-Optik und genialster Humor).

Win95 hat nicht selten für Ärger und Frust gesorgt, war aber dennoch ein erster kleiner Fortschritt zu technisch besseren Games.


----------



## VictoryCount (7. Juli 2011)

guter Artikel!
Ich weiss noch dass wir WIn 95 für Earthworm Jim und FIFA International Soccer installierten, da mindestens Earthworm Jim ohne Win95 nicht lief, und dafür, zumindest vorübergehend "Goal" opfern mussten. Das kam fast zu einem Streit damals, was allerdings bald vergessen war, bei all den guten Spielen die dann kamen...


----------



## Wraith79 (9. Juli 2011)

Echt cooler Artikel !!
Soviele Spiele die ich damals geliebt habe: Master of Orion II, X-Wing vs. TIE-Fighter, Heroes of Might & Magic,etc.
Heute natürlich alles grafisch total überholt aber damals sicherlich eine Augenweide (heute für die meisten die sowas nicht kennen eher Augenkrebs wenn ich mir z.B. Descent anschaue)


----------



## pleX (9. Juli 2011)

Super Artikel. Hat mich echt nochmal kurz in alten Zeiten schwelgen lassen ...

Wenn ich allein an C&C 1 denke und wie genial C&C Alarmstufe Rot war...
Da waren auf jedenfall neben AOE und Heroes meine absoluten lieblings
Zeitvertreibe damals. Was würde ich für Remakes dieser Spiele geben ...


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Juli 2011)

Wo zur Hölle ist Jedi Knight?


----------



## shaboo (29. Juni 2018)

Ganz maßgeblich geprägt wurde diese Zeit aber nicht nur von HOMM oder MOO, sondern auch von den Rundenstrategie-Klassikern der Panzer General-Serie, vor allem Panzer General (1994), Allied General (1995), Panzer General II (1997) und Dynasty General (1998 ).


----------



## fuse (25. Juli 2018)

Ich liebe solche Artikel. Da werde ich immer so schön nostalgisch.
Wenn ich an 1995 zurückdenke, erinnere ich mich immer wieder gerne an den Pc-Kurs, den ich mit meinem Vater besucht habe, um die Grundkenntnisse von Windows 95 zu erlernen. Es gab sogar ein "Zertifikat" nach dem Kurs. Inhalte waren z.B. die Funktion des Rechtsklicks ^^

Und dann kam der erste PC, ein Pentium 90.
Meine ersten Pc Spiele waren:
-Torins Passage
-Chaos Control
-The Last Dynasty

Gefolgt von Highlights wie:
-C&C
-C&C Alarmstufe Rot
-Comanche 3
-Tomb Raider
-Hi-Octane
-Dungeon Keeper
-Need for Speed
-Siedler 2
-Z
-...

Vor 23 Jahren. Die Zeit verging dermaßen schnell. 
Mittlerweile habe ich 2 Kinder und in weiteren 23 Jahren bin ich 59. Da kann man schon etwas schwermütig werden.

Gruß


----------



## Mjthenut (25. August 2018)

Fusse du bist mein Mann - Pentium 120, 16 (ich wollt grad GB schreiben ) MB RAM eine VIA Grafikkarte (2 MB VRAM) und daaaaannnn noch ne 8 MB Voodoo I Karte - toll wars z.B. in NHL 1996 oder in NBA Hangtime. Ich glaub man darf jetzt sogar QUAKE schreiben (bin mir aber nich sicher) - viele Spiele und lange Nächte via COM Port LAN... schön wars und am schönsten wars dann wenn nach einer Stunde endlich der richtige Treiber Hochgeladen (Load Men High) war und genügend konventioneller Speicher vorhanden war - da kam echt Freunde auf und Forsaken oder eben QUAKE (ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher) lief dann in 3D...


----------



## Spiritogre (26. August 2018)

fuse schrieb:


> Wenn ich an 1995 zurückdenke, erinnere ich mich immer wieder gerne an den Pc-Kurs, den ich mit meinem Vater besucht habe, um die Grundkenntnisse von Windows 95 zu erlernen. Es gab sogar ein "Zertifikat" nach dem Kurs. Inhalte waren z.B. die Funktion des Rechtsklicks ^^


So einen Kurs habe ich mit meinem Vater auch belegt, er war aber eigentlich nur mit, weil er fahren musste, war halt relativ spät abends. Und der Kurs war zehn Jahre vor deinem auf einem Schneider CPC. Da ging es dann von Programmen von Datasette laden bis hin zu einfachen Basic Sachen selbst tippen. Und das Zertifikat habe ich noch heute.



> Und dann kam der erste PC, ein Pentium 90.
> Meine ersten Pc Spiele waren:
> -Torins Passage
> -Chaos Control
> ...



Hmm, mein erster PC war ähnlich, ein Pentium 100 von Gateway 2000. Damals eine Wahnsinnskiste für 6000 DM mit 16MB RAM, 1GB Festplatte, 4x Speed Triple-CDROM-Wechsler, ATI Mach 64 (die dann ein Jahr später durch eine Monster 3D aufgewertet wurde), Ensonic Soundscape Soundkarte, 17 Zoll Gateway Monitor mit Sony Trinitron Röhre und der besten Tastatur, die ich je hatte, Gateway 2000 Anykey - mit Makros programmierbar - wohlgemerkt wir reden hier von 1995, der Rechner wurde noch mit DOS und Win for Workgroups ausgeliefert, ein paar Monate vor Win 95 gekauft. 

Meine ersten PC Spiele wird schwer, ich hatte schon Monate vorher angefangen bei Wial Versand und Co. Tonnenweise PC Games einzukaufen, damit ich gut gerüstet bin, wenn der Rechner irgendwann da ist. Dazu gehörten jedenfalls Rebel Assault, X Wing und Tie Fighter, diverse Sierra Adventures und nicht zu vergessen Superhero League of Hoboken.


----------



## fuse (27. September 2018)

Unser Pc hat damals mit der ganzen Software ca. 9.000 DM gekostet. Coral Draw 6 war noch dabei. Ich weiß noch wie genial ich die 3D Animationen fand. Problem war nur, dass ich die Objekte mit gefühlt 0,5 FPS drehen konnte (Matrox Mystique Grafikkarte). Eine Ruckelorgie, da würde man heute den PC aus dem Fesnter werfen.


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2018)

Mein erster PC war ein 486 DX2-66 (Fabrikat Privileg gekauft von Quelle), danach hatte ich einen PC mit Cyrix-Prozessor (mal sehen wer diesen Hersteller überhaupt noch kennt; der ist schon lange "tot"). Cyrix hat auch seine CPU gern mit Fantasietempi angegeben, da die Leistung angeblich so schnell sein sollte wie ein Intel mit der Mhz-Zahl die Cyrix hinter seinen Typenbezeichnungen geschrieben hatte. Zum Beispiel hatte der PR 500 nur echte 400 Mhz und nicht 500. Dann hab ich mir erst später einen PC mit Intel Celeron gekauft (die ersten Pentium waren mir viel zu teuer). Hab erst viel später gemerkt, daß das ein Rückschritt gewesen ist. Dann hatte ich diverse AMD-CPU-PC´s und ATI-Grafikkarten. Meine erste richtige Zusatzgrafikkarte war aber eine Voodoo. Und (schäm*) ich hatte auch mal einen Aldi-PC. Aber nie wieder. Die Hardware war speziell für Aldi zusammengefrickelt. Die ATI-Grafikkarte gab es offiziell gar nicht. War irgend so ein Zwischending. Für das Board gabs die Treiber nur bei Aldi. Da gabs auch keine Treiber auf dem freien Markt. Das Netzteil war auch speziell und konnte nicht mal eben gegen eines vom freien Markt ausgetauscht werden (besondere Maße usw.)

Seit 2012 ungefähr setze ich nur noch auf Eigenbau-PC. Weil ich das einbauen kann, was ich will und nicht Komplettsysteme kaufe, die nur auf Werbeeckdaten getrimmt sind aber Schwachpunkte haben.

Und meine Gaming-Ära begann mit dem C 64 und danach den DOS-Spielen. Zuerst Dos 5.0 dann Dos 6. Ich erinnere nur an den genialen Norton Commander mit dem man einen Überblick über seine Festplatteninhalte hatte.


----------



## Leuenzahn (26. April 2019)

Hammer, da sind Dinger dabei, die kannst heut noch spielen, ich zock z.B. grad an Tomb Raider 1, und viele Dinger machst halt heut nicht besser. Da kannst n paar Unfähigkeiten ausbügeln und die Grafik aufhübschen, aber die haben damals schon lustige und echt gute Sachen gemacht, mit viel, viel Spielspaß und das kennst halt noch nach Jahren. Da mußt heute oft a bißerl länger suchen, von was, wo Du in 20 Jahren noch davon erzählst.


----------



## MichaelG (29. April 2019)

So sieht es aus. Und wenn man bedenkt wo damals die Kinnlade heruntergeklappt ist (Grafik) lacht die Jugend heute darüber. Das ist aber der Zahn der Zeit (ebenso was Spezialeffekte bei Filmen betrifft). Das bleibt bei dem technischen Fortschritt über die Jahrzehnte nun einmal nicht aus. Was man in den 80er Jahren als Special Effect gefeiert hatte darüber wird heute gelacht. Da gibts ganz andere Möglichkeiten und Optionen.

Aber die Spiele haben einen Mords Spaß gemacht. Man wurde nicht mit Micros abgezockt. Es kam nach 1 Jahr mal ein Addon heraus. Die Spiele wurden auch qualitativ besser releast. Die Publisher und Entwickler haben sich damals nicht auf einen Day1-Patch verlassen, der die gröbsten Dinge ausbügeln sollte. Man bekam Patches und Updates mal mit der Gamezeitschrift. Das war auch eine Art von Kundenbindung!

Sicher damals war vieles auch umständlicher (Patchsupport). Aber trotzdem hatte die Zeit viele Vorteile die ich heute teils vermisse. Damals saßen die Firmen noch mit Herzblut dahinter. Heute zählt fast nur noch das Bilanzergebnis und die Entwicklung des Börsenwertes.

Was habe ich mich damals gefreut, als ich den Pappkarton geöffnet habe, das Jewelcase entnommen. Dann lag ein Handbuch bei, was den Namen auch verdient hatte. Ab und zu haben sie in dem Handbuch auch noch eine kleine Geschichte mit erzählt, Hintergrundinformationen zur Spielewelt gegeben usw.

Einige Spiele habe ich mir damals freudestrahlend gekauft und die liefen auf meinem System dann bis zu einem gewissen Grade. Z.B. war bei H&D 1 Mission trotz Übererfüllung der Hardwarevorraussetzungen unspielbar. Stichwort: Ruckzug zum Flugboot und Abwehren der Angriffswellen. Diese Mission konnte ich erst Jahre später spielen. Vorher war diese Mission der einzige Punkt in einem PC-Spiel wo ich cheaten mußte und es getan habe um die nächste Mission spielen zu können.

Spiele sind heute auch Schwergewichte geworden. Features, Grafik. Das darf man bei aller Kritik auch nicht vergessen. Aber teils sind Faktpren leider auch darauf ausgelegt, dem Spieler nach dem Verkauf zum Vollpreis weiteres Geld aus der Tasche zu leiern. Ob nun mit Klein-DLC, Skins u.s.w.

Solange das nicht spielbeeinflussend ist und ich davon nichts bemerke ist mir das relativ Wurst (imho sehr gut gelöst in AC Origins). Wenn es aber P2W-Maße annimmt und man nicht weiterkommt ohne Echtgeldeinsatz oder dafür exzessiv grinden muß in einem SP-Spiel sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus.

Ich spiele auch immer wieder gern mal die älteren Spiele (wenn diese auch grafisch angestaubt sind). Aber sie machen mir deshalb immer noch den gleichen Spaß wie vor 10, 20 oder (fast) 30 Jahren. Hab das Gaming erst so ca. 1990/92 "entdeckt". Ging als Ossi nicht sehr viel eher.  Zuerst wie gesagt mit dem C64 und danach dem 486er.

Ich liebe z.B. Spiele wie die alten Tomb Raider Teile abgesehen mal vom total vermurksten Angel of Darkness (trotzdem mir die Neuen genauso gut gefallen). Und ich zocke auch immer noch gern C&C. Trotz der nicht gerade herausragenden KI (insbesondere von den Tiberiumsammlern die gern auch mal mitten durchs Feindcamp durchfahren wollen oder sich gegenseitig behindern.  Oder Spiele wie Project IGI oder auch die alten Splinter Cell-Teile, Mafia 1/2 usw. Auch Gun (ein kleines RdR wenn man so will).  Oder Silent Hunter 3/4 die für mich die besten Ableger der Reihe sind. Trotz freiem Herumlaufen in SH 5 kam der Titel nicht an die Immersion und Qualität der Vorgänger heran. Ich spiele auch gerne Titanic Adventure Out of Time. Das Adventure mit Rätseleinlagen war nicht gerade ein Verkaufsschlager, aber ich spiele das gern. War froh, als ich das Spiel bei Steam wiedergefunden habe, daß das sogar unter WIN 10 läuft und ich mit deutschem Sprachpatch spielen kann. 

Aber einer meiner absoluten Spielefavoriten unter den Alttiteln ist neben Operation Flashpoint mit seinen Addons (leider kamen die späteren Teile abgesehen vielleicht einmal von Arma 2 und 3 nicht wieder an das Flair des Originals heran) immer noch Outcast, GTA Vice City/GTA 3 als meine Lieblingsteile der GTA-Reihe und ich liebe NFS Porsche. Ich mag auch Underground 1-2, wie bereits gesagt die Tomb Raider Spiele, System Shock 1/2, Bioshock, Fallout, Deus Ex (selbst das eher ungeliebte Invisible War), Soldier of Fortune 1-2 (Teil 3 war leider crap), Sniper Elite, Alpha Protocol, Sniper Ghost Warrior u.a. Viele NFS-Teile (trotz der Gummiband-KI) mag ich auch (abgesehen von Carbon und alles ab The Run (die QTE gingen mir dort massiv auf die Nüsse. 

Daneben liebe ich noch die ME-Teile, Mafia 1/2 und die 3 Stalker-Spiele, die Fallout-Teile, Jagged Alliance 1-2, Sudden Strike, die alten Hearts of Iron-Teile, Max Payne 1, 2 mit Einschränkungen auch Teil 3, die älteren CIV-Teile, die ganzen Batman-Spiele usw. Selbst der MS Flugsimulator der nicht mehr der jüngste ist (nicht nur die letzte Version der FSX sondern auch die ältere Jubiläumsversion "Das Jahrhundert des Fluges" die ich auch als Retail habe. Da bin ich auch froh, daß diese Spiele immer noch bzw. wieder (Outcast) unter WIN 10 laufen. Bzw. beim FS 2004 muß ich mal sehen ob der unter WIN 10 läuft (ich hoffe es sehr und wäre traurig wenn das nicht der Fall wäre). Oder das alte aber immer noch ungeschlagene IL2 Sturmovik mit den ganzen Addons. Bei Rise of Flight muß ich mich erst noch reinfuchsen. 

Trotz der ganzen neuen Spielekracher die jährlich erscheinen (selbst in bescheidenen Releasejahren gibt es mindestens 4-5 Titel die mich reizen) kann ich diverse Alttitel halt trotzdem nicht vergessen und ziehe die immer mal wieder raus um diese zu spielen wenn ich die Zeit hierfür finde.

Ich finde die "Ex und Hopp"-Mentalität von Einigen schade. Ein Spiel so schnell wie möglich durchzurushen um es dann für immer zu vergessen ist nicht mein Stil. Wenn mich ein Spiel, ein Setting, eine Story entsprechend reizen spiele ich das Spiel irgendwann noch einmal. Selbst wenn ich mit dem Spiel schon 2, 3  oder 8 mal durch gewesen bin. Weil ich es liebe in das jeweilige Spieleuniversum wieder einzutauchen. Ich vergleiche das dann gern mit dem Thema Film und Serie. Wenn mir ein Film/eine Serie entsprechend gefällt schaue ich die mir ja auch nicht nur 1 x an. Sondern auch immer mal wieder in Abständen.

Dabei ist es für mich vollkommen egal ob es mittlerweile einen oder mehrere Nachfolger oder neue Spiele gibt und die Spieleserie seit Jahren tot ist. Das ändert nichts an dem Reiz die das alte Spiel auf mich ausübt. Bestes Beispiel sind die AC-Teile die ich (von Ausnahmen wie Syndicate und AC Black Flag abgesehen) immer mal wieder spiele. Selbst AC 1, 2, Brotherhood und Co. Und ich spiele unter Garantie auch bald wieder mal ME: A.

Aber bei der Spieleflut die ich in meinen Gamingbibliotheken und als Retails habe (insgesamt geschätzt ca. 3500-4000 Titel) fällt mir die Entscheidung was ich denn spielen will immer wieder aufs Neue sehr schwer.   Das ist dann halt ein Nachteil wenn man eine große Auswahl hat.

Und leider (auf der anderen Seite) laufen nicht alle alten Spiele unter WIN 10. Das ärgert mich manchmal sehr, weil sich darunter einige Spieleperlen verbergen die ich doch gern mal wieder spielen würde.  Einige alte Titel waren vielleicht auch wirtschaftlich nicht so erfolgreich, weil diese keine Überarbeitung bekamen, damit diese auf neuen Systemen laufen. Diese gefallen mir aber trotzdem. Das finde ich sehr schade. 

Ich habe z.B. immer mal wieder gern die Tiger Woods Golfspiele am PC gespielt. Diese Spiele laufen dank dem Kopierschutz (Starforce oder Securom?) für die es keine angepassten Varianten für neuere WIN-Varianten gibt leider nicht mehr unter WIN 8 oder WIN 10. Da habe ich bisher auch noch keine Lösung/keinen Ansatz gefunden, um diese Spiele unter WIN 10 irgendwie lauffähig zu bekommen. EA bietet natürlich auch keinen Patch an um den Kopierschutz für das Spiel herauszupatchen. Soweit zum Thema Kundenfreundlichkeit. 

Trotz des Spielealters (das letzte Tiger Woods für PC abgesehen von Masters 12 war afaik Tiger Woods 08. Ab 09 gabs das Spiel bis auf 1 Ausnahme nur noch für die Konsolen. Da kann EA nicht damit kommen, daß das Auswirkungen auf den Verkauf der Spiele hätte (diese gibt es ja schlichtweg nicht mehr).

Nur Masters 12 läuft noch am PC (aber das auch nur in der Offline-Variante). Dabei habe ich z.B. Tiger Woods 06 wirklich sehr gern und exzessiv gespielt. Insbesondere die historische Kampagne zusammen mit meinem Kumpel. Und die alten NHL-Spiele für den PC laufen leider genauso nicht mehr unter WIN 10 (gleiches Problem wie bei Tiger Woods). Das ist halt das ärgerliche.  Dabei habe ich mit den Spielen viele Abende verbracht und hatte viel Spaß gehabt.

Ubisoft war da bei Silent Hunter 3 kundenfreundlicher. Auch mit ein Grund, warum EA nicht unbedingt mein Lieblingspublisher ist.

Oder wo der Publisher/Entwickler nicht mehr existiert (Ascaron mit Anstoss 3). Wie gern würde ich diese alten Fußball-Sims wieder mal spielen. Fehlende Lizenzen hin oder her war Anstoß damals stellenweise besser als die zeitgleich/zeitnah erschienen Varianten vom FM.

Bzw. nicht so erfolgreiche Spiele wie die RTL Skispringen. Das habe ich neben dem Eurosport Skispringen auch gern mal zusammen mit meinem Kumpel, teils auch mit 4 Mann (wenn die beiden Cousins von meinem Kumpel zu Besuch gekommen sind) gezockt. Aber die Spiele laufen leider auch nicht mehr. Und es gibt auch keine Patches die die Spiele unter WIN 10 lauffähig machen. Das ärgert mich halt so sehr.

Die Spiele waren nicht mit Features überladen. Aber trotzdem haben sie riesigen Spaß gemacht und würden mir zum Relaxen heute immer noch Spaß machen. Wenn sie denn noch laufen würden. Man hat dann unter Kumpels versucht, sich gegenseitig permanent zu schlagen, Schanzenrekorde zu holen, besser zu sein als der Kumpel, sich bessere Ausrüstung zu holen usw. Grafisch waren die Spiele auch nicht unbedingt im Topranking. Aber die Spiele hatten etwas. RTL Lizenz hin oder her.

Manchmal braucht es halt nicht sehr viel um mich zu fesseln. Ich brauche manchmal auch keine unzähligen Features oder eine überladene Steuerung. Es sind manchmal nur Kleinigkeiten die dafür sorgen, daß mir ein Spiel gefällt, mich fesselt. Es ist schwer zu begründen. Aber wenn mir ein Setting gefällt, eine Story oder die Location dann tauche ich sehr gern immer mal wieder in dieses Universum ein. Das muß nicht mal ein Triple A-Titel sein, der in der Entwicklung eine 3-stellige Millionensumme verschlungen hat.


----------



## AlBundyFan (20. August 2019)

wenn man solche bilder bringt dann sollte man bitte nicht in einem verlustbehafteten format abspeichern und die grafik somit noch schlimmer darstellen als sie damals war.

zb. das bild dzu fifa 99 .... da siehtman das so eindeutig. oder  glaubt echt jemand, daß die schrift total verwaschen war damals....man sieht die artefakte rund um die buchstaben doch auf den 1.blick.


----------



## AlBundyFan (20. August 2019)

*die anderne spiele bei denen das der fall ist*

redneck rampage, bleifuss, have a N.I.C.E. day, need for speed.

bei einigen bildern sieht man sogar, daß das "thelegacy.de" total verschwommen ist .. etwas das erst nachträglich in die screenshots mit einem grafikprogramm reingeschriebne wurde ist auf pcgames.de auf einmal in mieser qualität zu sehen.

wie hat man das nur geschafft nichtmal die "geklauten" bilder einer anderne website in deren qualität hier zu zeigen?


----------



## SpieleKing (27. Oktober 2019)

Das war eine geile Zeit! Als man auf ein 500 MB Festplatte versucht hat ein 200 MB Spiel unter zu bekommen  und man es fast als unmöglich angetan hatte =D


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (13. Juni 2020)

"Unter Windows 95 allerdings gehörten sie zum Alltag. Spiele stürzten ab, Programme verweigerten den Dienst, Tastaturen gingen ob zahlreicher Wutanfälle zu Bruch."

Das ist kompletter Blödsinn und scheint mir mal mehr Nachplappern von Legenden durch Leute, die diese Zeit nie erlebt haben.

Ich kenne niemanden, der damals seine Tastatur auch nur beschädigt hat, auch nicht im Informatik Studium, wo man mit extrem vielen Spielern zu tun hatte.

Auch gehörte der Blue Screen nicht zum Alltag. Es gab ihn, auch deutlich öfter als heute, aber vom Alltag war er weit entfernt. Trotz SCSI Treibern im System für den Scanner.

Programme verweigerten den Dienst ? Ja unter Windows 3.11 gab es da schon recht oft. Unter Windows 95 ? Nicht öfter als heute.

Spiele liefen grösstenteils sogar stabiler als heute. erstens konnte man damals nur vom Campus aus theoretisch über das Netz patchen, also gab es das nicht und zweitens waren die Programme viel kleiner und weniger komplex. Die mussten und liefen meistens. Von Ausnahmen, wie Outpost abgesehen.

Was logischerweise noch Probleme machte war DX, das damals noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte und Spiele, die eigentlich unter Dos liefen, aber von Windows 95 aus gestartet worden sind. Das wird gerne durcheinandergebracht, da Windows 95 noch auf Dos lief.

Allgemein krankte die Zeit an einigem. Etwa dem geringen Hauptspeicher. Heute kaum noch zu glauben, dass ein Scan den Speicher auslastet und teilweise ausgelagert werden muss.

Dazu CPUs mit nur einem Kern und in der Regel nur eine HDD im Rechner. Ein Garant für quasi Locks für das kein BS der Welt etwas kann, wenn CPU und HDD minutenlang am Daten schaufeln sind und alle Hintergrundprozesse warten, einschliesslich der GUI. Das war auch auf Windows XP noch ab und an ein Problem trotz besserem Scheduler.

Aber eins stimmt. Die Wutanfälle sind weniger geworden, weil damals vieles Ärger gemacht hat. Mein Windows Firmenname war damals entweder "Gates muss sterben" oder "Tötet endlich Gates". 

Das war aber nicht nur wegen max. 3 Blue Screens alle paar Wochen oder Monate, sondern weil so vieles erst einmal nicht funktionierte oder furchtbar umständlich war. Windows 95 etwa, hatte bekanntlich nicht einmal einen TCP/IP Stack, sondern nur SPX/IPX. Das musste erst mühselig installiert werden und gehofft werden, das es funktionierte. Lustig, wenn dann der Rechner endlich am Campus Netz hing und Netscape trotzdem zum verrecken nicht ins Internet gehen wollte.

Dafür war aber der ganze unerträgliche Social Media Dreck noch nicht erfunden, der Facebook Bengel hat noch in die Hose geschissen und Shitstorm war ebenso ein unbekanntes Wort, wie Social Justice (Warrior). 

Insofern waren es schon schöne Zeiten !


----------



## Batze (14. Juni 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Dafür war aber der ganze unerträgliche Social Media Dreck noch nicht erfunden, der Facebook Bengel hat noch in die Hose geschissen und Shitstorm war ebenso ein unbekanntes Wort, wie Social Justice (Warrior).
> 
> Insofern waren es schon schöne Zeiten !


Ja, genau das war noch mit das beste an der ganzen Win 95/98 Ära.
Kann sich noch jemand an ICQ oder IRC erinnern?  Damit wurde damals kommuniziert. Und bei den Damen war glaube ich der Yahoo Chat sehr beliebt.


----------

